# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Cần tài liệu lập trình máy tiện Mazak

## vinhinox

Chào mọi người.Mình mới mua 1 em tiện hê mazak.Bác nào có tài liệu về lập trình hệ mazak cho em tham khảo với.
Nhất là cách kết hợp chạy hai đầu cho 1 chi tiết.

----------


## laodai

Đây bạn Đây bạn Đây bạn Đây bạn Đây bạn Đây bạn Đây bạn

----------

